

Silicon Valley a lot like the boring ubersuburban parts of NoVA? - pius
http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2007/05/silicon-valley-lot-like-nova.html

======
pius
Ugh. If this is true, it pretty much cements my decision not to move to the
area anytime soon.

------
Nomara
Just move to SF. There's a nightlife and I've seen way too many Segways.

